# Novo site da Troposfera já está online



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2018 às 17:19)

Boa tarde,

Após umas semanas em que o nosso site esteve em baixo, e de forma a podermos informar todos os interessados nesta temática, deixamos aqui fica o link do site, que já está novamente online e com actualização e introdução de novos conteúdos. Convidamos a todos uma visita  Obrigado.

www.troposfera.pt/


----------

